# Scientists clasim 60% brightness increase in LEDs by mimicking a firefly's lens



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2016)

Story here.

It looks like it increases the coupling efficiency of the light to the atmosphere if I'm understanding this correctly


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Seems God knows what he is doing :naughty: Hopefully a new crop of lights come out for $29.99 that can do this aye :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow that is cool. That is gonna make my G700 "Military Flashlight" smokin bright!


----------

